# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Wiggly Phoropter

## Neophyte Optician

I have a phoropter that is wiggly at the neck.  No matter how tightly I tighten the silver knob at the top, the phoropter wiggles freely.  I've tried uploading a picture, but the system keeps saying that the upload has failed.  Any ideas as to how I can fix the wiggly phoropter in the office?  Thanks.

----------


## Howard Gorin

What is the make and model of the instrument?

----------

